# [German NR] 47.57 Megaminx Average [WR8]



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 9, 2017)

absolutely awesome average, NR by 2 seconds and my first top10 world ranking! (besides SOR)
times: 47.75, 46.43, 48,54, 54.04, 45.87 -> 47.57 average

also my 7.02 notevensub7 3x3 single


Spoiler


----------



## Chree (Jan 9, 2017)

Nice work! Really nice solves. Were you expected 4/5 to be sub50?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 10, 2017)

Chree said:


> Nice work! Really nice solves. Were you expected 4/5 to be sub50?


Well, I average 52 at home and I am happy with just 1 or 2 sub50's per average, so this is absolutely insane and unexpected haha


----------

